# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Crohn,leven met de ziekte - Artikel

## Agnes574

Leven met de ziekte van Crohn

De ziekte van Crohn is ongeneeslijk. Net zoals elke andere chronische ziekte, is het een aandoening waar men mee moet leren leven. Het goede nieuws is dat de symptomen wel behandeld kunnen worden. De ontstekingen, de pijn, de diarree en andere symptomen kunnen verlicht worden en eventuele voedingstekorten kunnen aangepakt worden met een aangepaste voeding. 


Wat zijn de symptomen van de ziekte van Crohn? 

De eerste tekenen van de ziekte van Crohn duiken meestal op bij jonge volwassenen tussen de leeftijd van 20 en 30 jaar. De ontsteking veroorzaakt diarree en pijn, meestal rechtsonder in het abdomen. Andere symptomen zijn rectale bloedingen, gewichtsverlies en koorts. De ziekte van Crohn evolueert met onvoorspelbare opstoten waarvan de ernst kan variëren. 
De verwikkelingen van de ziekte zijn fistels en een vernauwing of een obstructie van de darmen door een verdikking van de darmwand die op zijn beurt het gevolg is van een ontsteking. Andere verwikkelingen zijn artritis, huidproblemen, ontstekingen ter hoogte van de mond of de ogen, nierstenen, galstenen en leverproblemen. 


Geneesmiddelen die nuttig zijn voor patiënten met de ziekte van Crohn 

In eerste instantie worden ontstekingsremmende geneesmiddelen voorgeschreven. Als die niet het gewenste resultaat opleveren, kan men een beroep doen op corticoïden en daarna op immunosupressiva. Pijnstillers en antispasmodica kunnen buikpijn bestrijden en geneesmiddelen tegen diarree en laxativa verlichten darmklachten. In sommige gevallen worden antibiotica voorgeschreven om de bacteriële intestinale darmflora te behandelen en om de ontsteking te beperken. 


Aangepaste voeding 

De behandeling van de ziekte van Crohn kan niet zonder een aangepaste voeding en in veel gevallen ook niet zonder voedingssupplementen. De ontstekingen hebben een nefaste invloed op de capaciteit van de darmen om voedingsstoffen uit voedingsmiddelen te absorberen wat het risico op ondervoeding en uitdroging doet toenemen. 

In crisisfases worden de klachten erger na elke maaltijd omdat het voedsel druk uitoefent op de ontstoken darmwand. Daarom wordt aanbevolen om de consumptie van melk, zuivelproducten en voedingsvezels te beperken zolang de crisis duurt. Andere voedingsmiddelen die patiënten met de ziekte van Crohn beter vermijden omdat ze darmklachten kunnen doen toenemen, zijn boontjes, kolen, uien, citrusvruchten en ook koolzuurhoudende drankjes. 



13/05/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## zirus

Volgens sommige amerikaanse artsen is de ziekte van Crohn is aandoening van de darmen veroorzaakt door slecht (fabrieks) voedsel. Om dit te verbeteren is het nodig om gezond voedsel te eten, zoals desembrood, roomboter, kokosolie om in te braden en kefir, (yoghurtplantje) en salade. De salade kan van diverse groentes rauw of halfrauw (kort gewokt in kokosolie of olijfolie) en zuur gemaakt op lauwwarme temperatuur met citroen en kefir. 

Slecht voor de darmen zijn o.a. azijn, zonnebloemolie en alle andere transvetolien. Ook geharde vetten zoals margarine, halvarine, braadvet en -olie, chocolade van plantaardig geharde vetten, zemelen enz. Ook kun je Crohne en CU krijgen van een teveel aan alcohol, anti bioticum, chemokuur of andere gifstoffen. Je kunt kefir preventief innemen tijdens of direct na de kuur.

Op makersdiet.nl staat nog veel meer. Je kunt hier ook gratis kefir krijgen, of toezending tegen portokosten. Het is van stichting genezing chronische ziekten SGCZ. Mofgelijk helpt het ook bij ascites. De ervaringen hiermee zijn uitermate positief. Ook Crohn en CU gerelateerde ziekten zoals reuma, arthritis, spierpijn en moeheid worden minder of genezen helemaal.
Love you all!

----------

